# Manxman



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Members may be interested to know that "Manxman" intended for restoration, has been reduced to near sinking condition due to theft of copper from her engine room. 
Pallion Engineering Sunderland where she was berthed say scrapping is now the only prospect.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Sad news that! would have been a great restoration project.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I think you will find this happened in April, please see my thread below

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=5952

Kind regards

chris.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Santos. I've just read it in July Ships Monthly. 
News travels slow over the Manche. Sad just the same.


----------



## oglebilluk (Mar 14, 2006)

*Manxman update*

I can tell you that although sold for scrap Manxman is still at Sunderland. Meanwhile we are making a strenuous "last ditch" attempt to top up the fund raising at Liverpool.
As part of that the Liverpool Echo has published a fabulous 28 page special supplement devoted to the ship and project. It is/ or shortly will be on sale at most normal outlets, including Steam Packet ships and terminals.

We will be offering it for sale via our web site at www.ssmanxman.co.uk

Bill


----------



## oglebilluk (Mar 14, 2006)

A further update on the project, but only to say that no real progress has been made but we are still pushing forward.
The October issue of Sea Breezes (published 22 October) will contain the first of two articles about the ship and the project which will be of interest to some. Hope the "advertising" is permitted

Bill


----------

